

JekyllHub - blogging for developers - dpaluy
https://jekyllhub.com/

======
agius
Developer of Jekyllhub here: we're giving out free lifetime accounts in
exchange for some feedback on the site. Bug reports, praise, hate, anything
(though preferably something constructive). Once you're signed in, just hit
the "feedback" form on the left and send something my way.

Happy Blogging!

------
sergiotapia
How can I add new navigation elements and pages to my JekyllHub? The UI needs
a bit of work, because I've been searching for a while and can't find that
setting anywhere. :(

Loving the service though, posting is real simple and the syntax highlighting
is amazing!

Another thing I can't find it how to enable comments. I'd be fine with Disqus
or any other 3rd party comment provider.

How about Google Analytics as well? How can I see which posts are being
viewed?

~~~
agius
Cross-posted from our Facebook Timeline:

Jekyllhub is based on Jekyll, which is a static site generator. The idea is
that you have 100% control over the blog just by editing files - you can see
all the raw files used to make your site under the "files" section of the
sidebar. You can read more about how to use Jekyll here:
(<https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki/Usage>)

If you're using one of the default templates, all the navigation links are in
the file "_includes/links" - there's an example link provided, and you can add
any other links you want (or nested links, or images, or anything else via
HTML).

I'm still considering the right way to automatically add links, comment
systems, or other add-ons like Google Analytics while still giving users all
the code to their sites, but rest assured it's on the roadmap. Thanks for the
feedback and suggestions, and happy blogging!

~~~
sergiotapia
Thanks for the quick response. This has tons of potential and I'm real happy
things are on the roadmap. Can't wait!

As I mentioned, and I may be wrong, but people interested in this service will
most likely be people like me: They're aware of Jekyll but aren't familiar
with it. They want the clean post syntax, syntax highlighting and light
footprint, but they also want the comfort of managed hosting for it.

That link you provided for Jekyll usage is key, I'll have to read it. Maybe
you can show it to new users so they too can easily find it.

------
adamkiss
FYI: I really wanted to sign up just to try out the service, but I can't, I
picked GitHub (because that one takes less information than, say, Twitter
["Application will be able to follow new people"]), but I just keep getting
redirected to sign up.

~~~
agius
Sorry about that! Looks like there was a hole in our Github auth flow if you
don't have an email set. Should be fixed now. Or if it's something else, at
least it should show you an error message.

Happy blogging!

------
ArekDymalski
Should I trust the "untrusted certificate" screen?

~~~
agius
Developer of Jekyllhub here: our SSL cert is trusted by every other browser;
only Mozilla seems to have a problem with them. I'm working it out with my
provider, and if nothing else I'll get a new cert this weekend.

Thanks for your feedback!

~~~
lawlesst
Chrome on an iPad is also showing the red SSL warning page.

~~~
k3n
Both Chrome and the native browser balk at it on Android.

